
The Lo-Fi Voices That Speak for America - rmason
https://www.politico.com/interactives/2019/magazine-am-radio-still-matters/
======
mikece
I like the premise of the article but why aren't podcasts cited as more
influential than radio? Not only is AM propagation not needed for a podcast
but it's purely democratic: you have something to say you can publish it. And
podcasts are very popular. Everyone knows Joe Rogan and Tim Ferriss are
reaching audiences in the millions but even smaller podcasts like the No
Agenda Show are reaching audiences larger than cable news shows.

~~~
Aloha
Most people don't listen to podcasts - its not a general audience kind of
thing - as someone who travels frequently even I find myself listening not
infrequently to terrestrial radio

~~~
keeganjw
Is AM radio a general audience thing? I don't know many people that listen to
it and the ones that do are all older. I know a whole lot of people that
listen to podcasts. Maybe it's more of a difference among generations? I can't
think of that last time I listened to the radio in a car. These days, I only
use Spotify and a podcast app.

~~~
pixl97
You might be in a tech bubble.

~~~
keeganjw
I live in rural Vermont.

------
hiutyuuuu
https//chat.whatsapp.com/46vCwsj146l4FKNaYm8sfB

